# Coal



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well Coal still isnt acting right. So taking him to the vet tomorrow to be worked in so his normal vet can take a look at him.

Hes eating and drinking fine.. going to the bathroom no diarreah or anything..

hes lost more weight (but hes got a little pudgy belly sticking out??), along with the hair lose around his eyes they are now really gunky, hes eating grass everytime he goes outside and hes just not acting like himself. And the acne on his chin has flared up again and hes scratchin it like crazy. So put him on benadryl again along with his antibiotics... he was panting a lot last night and just laying around kind of listless. He didnt have a fever yesterday but will check again when i get home... 

I cut back on his food again because he was getting chunky. He gets 1.5 cups of Eagle pack in the am and then at night get 1 cup of Eagle, with 1/2 cup of green beans, 6 baby carrots, 1 tablespoon of pumpkin and 1 tablespoon of yogurt. So not sure why he has lost so much weight. hes not very active since hes gotten older so thats mainly why i cut him back.. but maybe i cut too much...

weird thing is Caseys eyes are pretty gunky right now too and his been scratching his left ear.. maybe its allergies since they are staying in the house all day and night... I dunno.. hoping its nothing but the heat bothering him ... its been really hot here lately.. and with the humidity it will make anybody sick... ugh.. :yuck:


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Coal...

It may just be the heat, but I'm a worrier like you, so I don't blame you for taking him to the vet. I hope you'll let us know what you hear from the vet, hopefully it's nothing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please keep us updated on him - some of it does sound like allergies & throw the heat in and I'm sure the poor guy just wants to lounge a bit. NorCal pack will be crossing paws for all of you today.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil I am really dorry to hear Coal is still not feeling well. Poor guy! Heat and allergies certainly may be a factor. On the other hand, I think a trip to the vet is inevitable. Sorry to hear you are both going through this. Please keep us updated.

Give Coal a big hug from me! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah its been in the high 90s for a few weeks now.. and hes black and going on 9 yrs old... just worry about him more since hes getting older and hes def not acting like his normal


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry Coal is not back to normal. I would be like you and take him to the vet. Since Casey is starting to get the gunk in the eyes also it could be something else other than allergies. Keep us updated.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was reading another post on another board and someone was talking about dogs can get pink eye.. i never knew that before.. will ask the vet about it.. hopefully if she gives me meds for Coal she will give me enough for Casey too.. we will see.. thanks!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

well took Coal in on Friday for his follow up apt 


His staph infection isn't gone after being on antibiotics for over 2 weeks.. so now they have him on clavamox. which for his size is about 58.00 a week and he's got to be on it for at least 4 weeks :yuck: We maybe going the other route and put him on the cheaper antibiotic and just keep him on it for 6-8 weeks this time. Its under his chin and she's thinking it could be allergy related. I am wondering if he's not allergic to the carpet in the living room. With his back problems he's been laying around more and that could be part of the problem. I put down some blankets so he could lay on those instead and he's liking that..Plus i am having to wash his chin with medicated shampoo again twice a week so hopefully between the meds and this it will clear up this time.. poor boy he keeps scratching that chin


She also put him on derramaxx for his back pain. Not sure if this is going to be rest of his life med or just short term. he's on a really high dose this week and then next week we cut it in half. It really seems to be helping already. he was able to get up on the bed yesterday to take a nap with no help. 

I found another lump on his foot the week before and the vet looked at it. Last one he had was a benign tumor hoping this one is too... :crossfing

She was also looking at his eyes and thinks he maybe developing cataracts.. but we will look at that the next visit. his tear ducts still are clogging up. so if they take the tumor off his foot they will be flushing them again...

I don't know what happened in the last 6 months but for a relatively healthy dog he's really had a lot of problems here lately.. ugh.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Poor Coal.... :crossfing Here's hoping he get's all better soon!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poor Coal I was hoping to hear a better report.

Hooch


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

aww poor baby. i hope he feels better really soon, keep us posted.


----------

